# Vapors Fatigue



## Alex

*Vapors Tongue or Vapors Fatigue?*
by *Katrina Schuster *_creative content specialist for Mt. Baker Vapor_

First and foremost let me rant for just a moment. (Grabs a soapbox and takes a long vape of Butterscotch.)We the vaping community need to stop referring to this condition as vapors tongue. The tongue has absolutely nothing to do with this condition. Your tongue has the ability to taste five sensations: sweet, sour, bitter, salty and savory. For example, it allows to feel the sensation that blueberries are sweet, green apples are sour, tobaccos are bitter, bacon is salty and oregano is savory. But it is the olfactory sensors at the top of your nasal passage that allow you to taste blueberry as blueberry, green apple as green apple, tobacco as tobacco, bacon as bacon and oregano as oregano. Thus, when you are not able to taste your e juice it related to your olfactory senses not your tongue. I propose that we change the terminology to something more appropriate such as vapors fatigue. *Hops off soapbox.*

For the remainder of this post I will refer to vapors tongue, as vapors fatigue. If anyone has a better idea for the terminology comment below and explain why. Lets get this phenomenon renamed and stop this cycle of misunderstanding.

So what is vapors fatigue vapors tongue Well, this when you are no longer able to taste the flavor of the e juice you are vaping. This is due to olfactory fatigue, also known as odor fatigue or olfactory adaptation. It is inability to distinguish or taste a particular odor or flavor after prolonged exposure.

Now that we know what vapors fatigue is lets talk some reasons why it may happen, how you can overcome it and prevent it.

It is well amongst analog smokers that smoking dulls your sense of taste. As you make the switch from analog cigarettes to electronic cigarettes your ability to taste will improve over time. For some this takes as little as a week and for others up to 6 weeks. Unfortunately, sometimes with this increased sensation your olfactory senses will be overloaded and shut down causing the accursed vapors fatigue. Do not panic this is completely normal and simply your olfactory senses way of recuperating. This may happen several times as your sense of taste returns and should only last for a few hours or in some cases a few days. Eventually, your body will adjust and this should no longer keep happening. In this case of vapors fatigue just wait it out.

If your sense of taste is not returning after quitting smoking analog cigarettes after 4 to 6 weeks please see your licensed medical professional.

Vaporizing will dehydrate you no matter what. Vapor absorbs any moisture in surrounding air. Your mouth contains a lot of moisture. Hence, when you vape the vapor absorbs the moisture in your mouth. If too much moisture is absorbed it will result in dry mouth, a condition where a thin film forms on the inside of your mouth isolating your tongue and olfactory senses. Hence, you experience vapors fatigue. To remedy this case and/or to prevent it from happening simply increase your water intake. Personally, this is type of vapors fatigue I used to suffer from the most. I am a heavy diet soda drinker and at one point was getting dry mouth then vapors fatigue after any vape session that lasted more than 5 minutes. I switched to only drinking water while vaping and have had no problems since.

If you vape the same flavor all day every day your olfactory senses can become desensitized to that particular flavor. For example say your all day everyday vape was blueberry. You loved blueberries as a kid and MBV blueberry is sweet, juicy and right on par. Then you notice after vaping blueberry daily for 6 months that the flavor is getting weaker and weaker. Then one day you cannot taste the blueberry at all, you have become desensitized to the flavor. Fear not, to remedy this case of vapors fatigue you can take two approaches, switch to a new flavor or have a flavor rotation. I personally think that having a vaping rotation is the best method. When I first started vaping all I vaped was Cinnamon Roll. Eventually, I could not taste the flavor anymore. My olfactory senses had adapted. I then started rotating between 4 flavors and now I have no problems tasting Cinnamon Roll. You can also to take the approach of just switching flavors, i.e. switching from Cinnamon Roll to Butterscotch. I would recommend changing your flavors up significantly if choose this method. For example if you usually vape Cinnamon Roll and cannot taste the flavor anymore I would recommended trying to vape one of our other desert flavors like Butterscotch or Strawberry Shortcake instead of trying to vape something similar to Cinnamon Roll like Sticky Bun.

Still having issues with vapors fatigue. Well, a trick commonly employed by wine tasters and perfume mixologists is to *inhale fresh coffee grounds. Coffee interacts with specific chemicals in the olfaction sensors and will in turn cause your olfactory senses to reset*. So put down that e-cig, *smell some coffee grounds and or have a cup of coffee.*

Fellow vapers have also reported that vaping flavors like mint, menthol and cinnamon work well as olfactory cleansers. You can also keep a bottle of unflavored e juice to vape when experiencing fatigue. This will give your olfaction sensors time to reboot and you wont be wasting flavored e juice.

Another thing to touch on briefly is allowing your e juices to fully steep. Most e-juices will taste best after 3 to 4 weeks of steeping. This allows the flavor to fully develop and mix with the nicotine. Sometimes fresh juice will have little to no taste, so it may not be you it may actually be your e juice!

If you have tried all the above the remedies and you are still suffering from vapors fatigue, it may not hurt to think about either adding extra flavor shots and or changing your blend. Remember that PG carries the flavor and VG dampens it. Sometimes a small change like adding an extra flavor shot or changing from 50%PG / 50%VG blend to a 65%PG / 35%VG blend can make quite a difference.

Do you have any cures you have discovered for vapors fatigue? Any flavors that are amazing palate cleansers. Thought of a better term then vapors fatigue? Comment and share below.

Live, long and vape on.

http://www.mtbakervapor.net/vapors-tongue-vapors-fatigue/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

1...2...3....

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Stupid forum software.. I can't paste anything.  

http://www.mtbakervapor.net/vapors-tongue-vapors-fatigue/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

@Alex Banging your head against it won't help. Cursing and shaking your fist does!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Stupid forum software.. I can't paste anything.
> 
> http://www.mtbakervapor.net/vapors-tongue-vapors-fatigue/



Sometime it works by first pasting into a text document, then copy and paste on forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Sometime it works by first pasting into a text document, then copy and paste on forum.



Indeed, I gave that a try numerous times. From notepad and notepad++. Still no dice. It's very frustrating and happens with almost every post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

This is such a good find, @Alex. We get so many questions on this. Have also tried a few time now without success. This article will make a perfect sticky.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Indeed, I gave that a try numerous times. From notepad and notepad++. Still no dice. It's very frustrating and happens with almost every post.



For me what works; paste into Mozilla Thunderbird (as if writing new email) and then copy and paste, sometimes even Leafpad works, although not always - my OS is Linux 64bit, don't know if it will work on Windoze.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> For me what works; paste into Mozilla Thunderbird (as if writing new email) and then copy and paste, sometimes even Leafpad works, although not always - my OS is Linux 64bit, don't know if it will work on Windoze.


Thx, tried with Outlook, but no luck. Have given up for the moment. At least we have @Alex's link.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Awesome find there mate, some very good tips indeed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Ah, @Alex saw you were able to get part of the article. Great. Hope you get the rest. Stickeyfied (if there is such a word).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Matthee said:


> Ah, @Alex saw you were able to get part of the article. Great. Hope you get the rest. Stickeyfied (if there is such a word).



woohoo, success. 

It was a combo of these characters ' " / ? : and so forth

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Another tip to get rid of *Vapors Tongue*. Tried it this morning after suffering V.T since yesterday; don't know if it was the horrid taste of Marmite that frighten the V.T or just psychosomatic, but the V.T was gone after a few licks and mouth rinse with Listerine (had to do the mouth rinse to unmemorise my taste buds).

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> Another tip to get rid of *Vapors Tongue*. Tried it this morning after suffering V.T since yesterday; don't know if it was the horrid taste of Marmite that frighten the V.T or just psychosomatic, but the V.T was gone after a few licks and mouth rinse with Listerine (had to do the mouth rinse to unmemorise my taste buds).
> 
> View attachment 7097


 
I love marmight  why are you so nasty with it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee

johan said:


> Another tip to get rid of *Vapors Tongue*. Tried it this morning after suffering V.T since yesterday; don't know if it was the horrid taste of Marmite that frighten the V.T or just psychosomatic, but the V.T was gone after a few licks and mouth rinse with Listerine (had to do the mouth rinse to unmemorise my taste buds).
> 
> View attachment 7097


No way.... I would rather just wait it out

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

I also love my marmite on toast,...yummy goodness

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET

marmite is awesomesauce

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

denizenx said:


> marmite is awesomesauce


 
And fishpaste

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Alex said:


> And fishpaste


I prefer wedwo fanks

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Alex said:


> And fishpaste


 
Owww YES!!!


----------



## Jean

Melrose cheese spread for me please! How it goes behind the gums! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek

This forum is truly unique. Where else can a thread go from vapers fatigue to what spreads you like in just 2 posts. 

PS. You are all wrong! Black Cat peanut butter is BAWS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

lol grated cheese and jam

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Die Kriek

PeterHarris said:


> lol grated cheese and jam


 
You are wrong. Why ruin perfectly good cheese like that?!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BigK

Nutella


----------



## annemarievdh

BigK said:


> Nutella


 
No no no not for bread...

Jaco's special NUTELLA milkshaikes!!!! Its better than any barone, chocolate, milo milkshaik you will get in any resturant!!!


----------



## BumbleBee

ok, let me just end this already..... the best thing to put on toast is smooshed up avo with a sprinkle of salt and pepper.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh

BumbleBee said:


> ok, let me just end this already..... the best thing to put on toast is smooshed up avo with a sprinkle of salt and pepper.


 
Now that's a winner. True Tzaneener talking now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

or.... some sliced banana on toast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Peanut butter > everything else. Ever. Done. 

That Nutella milkshake does sound amazing though . . . 

Now stop making me hungry


----------



## Matuka

BumbleBee said:


> ok, let me just end this already..... the best thing to put on toast is smooshed up avo with a sprinkle of salt and pepper.


 
And Tabasco, don't forget the Tabasco!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean

BumbleBee said:


> ok, let me just end this already..... the best thing to put on toast is smooshed up avo with a sprinkle of salt and pepper.


Put garlic salt on! I was getting board with s & p. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean

BumbleBee said:


> ok, let me just end this already..... the best thing to put on toast is smooshed up avo with a sprinkle of salt and pepper.


Put garlic salt on! I was getting board with s & p. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET

as per my one friend who said this several years ago : not only great on toast (avo) but makes a good stand in substitute for lube. true story

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Limbo

Dammit, two days on the Reo and this crap happens again


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Limbo said:


> Dammit, two days on the Reo and this crap happens again


@MarkK's suggestion of the Saline rinse is still one of the best methods. I suggested it to somebody who'd been struggling to enjoy any juice for ages and didn't even want to cape anymore. He tried it that night and came in the happiest person the next day saying he plans on doing it every few days to get the best taste he possibly can. @MarkK You're solution should be stickied as it seems to be a definite solution to VF

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WHeunis

Limbo said:


> Dammit, two days on the Reo and this crap happens again


 
As of last night, I am in the opposite corner...
I have no idea how to describe it any better, but my go-to mix of Ry4, Tobacco, and Coffee started tasting like assjuice last night.
I went on to try the three juices separately, and each one is so overwhelming that it almost makes me nauseous...

Ended up diluting some RY4 with a few drops of water, and im coping for now.

Have my mix-juice bottle sitting on the router for now, seeing if a quick steep would help at all...
Maybe these juices have just gone bad, I have no friggin idea.


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

WHeunis said:


> As of last night, I am in the opposite corner...
> I have no idea how to describe it any better, but my go-to mix of Ry4, Tobacco, and Coffee started tasting like assjuice last night.
> I went on to try the three juices separately, and each one is so overwhelming that it almost makes me nauseous...
> 
> Ended up diluting some RY4 with a few drops of water, and im coping for now.
> 
> Have my mix-juice bottle sitting on the router for now, seeing if a quick steep would help at all...
> Maybe these juices have just gone bad, I have no friggin idea.


 
I often have this, I find that decanting a bit and diluting it with VG helps as it dulls the flavour a bit. Be careful with adding plain water to your juice, rather use distilled water if possible just to be safe. (Assuming you didn't already do this)


----------



## WHeunis

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> I often have this, I find that decanting a bit and diluting it with VG helps as it dulls the flavour a bit. Be careful with adding plain water to your juice, rather use distilled water if possible just to be safe. (Assuming you didn't already do this)


 
I admit, I am almost tired enough to use tapwater, but not quite there yet.


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

WHeunis said:


> I admit, I am almost tired enough to use tapwater, but not quite there yet.


I actually got pretty sick of my usual juice this morning and wasn't getting the right flavour out of it and dripped some Queenside even though I'm not a huge citrus person. Suddenly I'm loving the Queenside. I have no idea why but it's made me be able to taste my other juices again. I guess it was a shock to the system.


----------



## DoubleD

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> @MarkK's suggestion of the Saline rinse is still one of the best methods. I suggested it to somebody who'd been struggling to enjoy any juice for ages and didn't even want to cape anymore. He tried it that night and came in the happiest person the next day saying he plans on doing it every few days to get the best taste he possibly can. @MarkK You're solution should be stickied as it seems to be a definite solution to VF


 
Cant seem to find the method, How is it done?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy

I had vapours fatigue. Since then, I change juice every tank, and every morning I rinse my mouth with lemon juice. So far so good.
Oh, and I consume less of my favourite thing ever, Coke, and a bit more water to help fight the dehydrating effect of vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK

@DoubleD I apologize for the lame video but:



Youtube search for Nasal Irrigation will bring up loads of other videos

Some safety instructions from our friends at the FDA:

http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm316375.htm

Please use distilled or boiled or filtered water and unprocessed salt!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis

WHeunis said:


> As of last night, I am in the opposite corner...
> I have no idea how to describe it any better, but my go-to mix of Ry4, Tobacco, and Coffee started tasting like assjuice last night.
> I went on to try the three juices separately, and each one is so overwhelming that it almost makes me nauseous...
> 
> Ended up diluting some RY4 with a few drops of water, and im coping for now.
> 
> Have my mix-juice bottle sitting on the router for now, seeing if a quick steep would help at all...
> Maybe these juices have just gone bad, I have no friggin idea.


 
An update to my assjuice situation:
Seems that either my tastebuds calmed the hell down - all this might just be due to the absolutely insane lack of sleep that I power through at this time of year every year for my 2 main clients.

BUT: it could also be the router-steeping overnight of the juice.
Router-steeping = place your bottle of juice on top of your DSL router, overnight, and leave some video streaming running. The router will get warm, but never too hot. Shake it as often as you can manage (i shake about every 30 mins).

So... one of those 2. Tastebuds calming down, or a bit of heat-steeping. No way to actually tell which is the real fix, but there ya go.


----------



## Gert_Koen

I've found brushing my teeth and tongue as much as possible works.
Even a lick of table salt works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean

Mouth wash works for me.


----------



## KimH

Somebody mentioned smelling coffee beans a while ago (probably was @Alex) I vape predominantly Mint/Menthol flavours and tend to suffer from Vapours fatique regularly - opening the coffee bean jar and taking a hefty whiff helps it nicely and of course prompts me to put on a pot of coffee too!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I have resorted to the nasal flush 

Its nasty, but you get used to the sensation of drowning after the first few flushes. On the plus side I can smell the ocean all the time now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Arthster

I just drink plenty of water and when things start tasting shite, i got a bottle of Hangsen Menthol sensation (I call it Mental Sensation) this stuff is potent. Remember I Use to thave the issue with Vanilla tasting like frot custard and Tabasco sauce... 2 or 3 decent lung hits of mental sensation, and the vanilla taste freaking awesome. 

I think the strong menthol flavor is like a taste bud reboot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster

That actually reminded me...

So this Smartie sits in a pub minding his own drink, when suddenly two Endearmints starts picking a fight. Smartie tried hard to avoid this confrontation but eventually lost to the will of Alcoholic driving hatred to other flavors. After poor Smartie was given a proper hiding and the two Endearmints left laughing and joking, another Smartie helped his friend to his feet and helped him get sorted, as a fellow Smartie would do.

After a little while the badley beaten Smartie looks accross the table to the other and asks "You saw this whole thing happen, why didnt you jump in and help before I got klapped" The second Smartie shakes his head  and says "Are you crazy!!! those guys where menthol".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## 4RML

I read only a little but must add , I get crazy sinus... Like I can't see sinus. I wonder it is nicotine stimulating my sinuses, too much.


----------



## Rob Fisher

BumbleBee said:


> I have resorted to the nasal flush
> 
> Its nasty, but you get used to the sensation of drowning after the first few flushes. On the plus side I can smell the ocean all the time now



Having suffered from sinus issues my whole life and having had 3 sinus ops I have to say that there is nothing like a sinus wash out with the little bottle that forces water up one nostril and through the sinuses and out the other side. I have been doing for a year now and it really really helps! And I used to live on Myprodol for headaches and since I gave up smoking three years ago I have taken Myprodol once once in three years!

As for Vapers fatigue or Vapers tongue... I haven't suffered from it for a long time and I think it's because I pretty much only vape Menthol type juices 98% of the time.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Zebelial

A tank of menthol a day keeps vapors fatigue at bay   

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

I find a bowl of super hot chilli anything gets me back on track. Then again, I may be biased based on a helping of skin pigmentation courtesy of the Asian sub continent...￼

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Atsbitscrisp said:


> I find a bowl of super hot chilli anything gets me back on track. Then again, I may be biased based on a helping of skin pigmentation courtesy of the Asian sub continent...￼


Not the skin pigment causing bias.

A quick temp fix for me is birds eye chillies. Eating, not vaping (but if you do vape it please record and upload to YouTube.

Also try a touch of woolies habanero peri peri.(same instructions as above)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 4RML

Got to love the clear days vaping. No issues,no sinus run no watery eyes,no nervous face itching.. just good old flavour full cloudwerks.


----------



## Stranger

Sho, vapors fatigue.

I see what you mean, I just mixed 14 l of juice, made 2 coils for each of my RB's, so that was 64, and polished all my copper and brass mech mods.

I am knackered.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Bread rabbit

Alex said:


> *Vapors Tongue or Vapors Fatigue?*
> by *Katrina Schuster *_creative content specialist for Mt. Baker Vapor_
> 
> First and foremost let me rant for just a moment. (Grabs a soapbox and takes a long vape of Butterscotch.)We the vaping community need to stop referring to this condition as vapors tongue. The tongue has absolutely nothing to do with this condition. Your tongue has the ability to taste five sensations: sweet, sour, bitter, salty and savory. For example, it allows to feel the sensation that blueberries are sweet, green apples are sour, tobaccos are bitter, bacon is salty and oregano is savory. But it is the olfactory sensors at the top of your nasal passage that allow you to taste blueberry as blueberry, green apple as green apple, tobacco as tobacco, bacon as bacon and oregano as oregano. Thus, when you are not able to taste your e juice it related to your olfactory senses not your tongue. I propose that we change the terminology to something more appropriate such as vapors fatigue. *Hops off soapbox.*
> 
> For the remainder of this post I will refer to vapors tongue, as vapors fatigue. If anyone has a better idea for the terminology comment below and explain why. Lets get this phenomenon renamed and stop this cycle of misunderstanding.
> 
> So what is vapors fatigue vapors tongue Well, this when you are no longer able to taste the flavor of the e juice you are vaping. This is due to olfactory fatigue, also known as odor fatigue or olfactory adaptation. It is inability to distinguish or taste a particular odor or flavor after prolonged exposure.
> 
> Now that we know what vapors fatigue is lets talk some reasons why it may happen, how you can overcome it and prevent it.
> 
> It is well amongst analog smokers that smoking dulls your sense of taste. As you make the switch from analog cigarettes to electronic cigarettes your ability to taste will improve over time. For some this takes as little as a week and for others up to 6 weeks. Unfortunately, sometimes with this increased sensation your olfactory senses will be overloaded and shut down causing the accursed vapors fatigue. Do not panic this is completely normal and simply your olfactory senses way of recuperating. This may happen several times as your sense of taste returns and should only last for a few hours or in some cases a few days. Eventually, your body will adjust and this should no longer keep happening. In this case of vapors fatigue just wait it out.
> 
> If your sense of taste is not returning after quitting smoking analog cigarettes after 4 to 6 weeks please see your licensed medical professional.
> 
> Vaporizing will dehydrate you no matter what. Vapor absorbs any moisture in surrounding air. Your mouth contains a lot of moisture. Hence, when you vape the vapor absorbs the moisture in your mouth. If too much moisture is absorbed it will result in dry mouth, a condition where a thin film forms on the inside of your mouth isolating your tongue and olfactory senses. Hence, you experience vapors fatigue. To remedy this case and/or to prevent it from happening simply increase your water intake. Personally, this is type of vapors fatigue I used to suffer from the most. I am a heavy diet soda drinker and at one point was getting dry mouth then vapors fatigue after any vape session that lasted more than 5 minutes. I switched to only drinking water while vaping and have had no problems since.
> 
> If you vape the same flavor all day every day your olfactory senses can become desensitized to that particular flavor. For example say your all day everyday vape was blueberry. You loved blueberries as a kid and MBV blueberry is sweet, juicy and right on par. Then you notice after vaping blueberry daily for 6 months that the flavor is getting weaker and weaker. Then one day you cannot taste the blueberry at all, you have become desensitized to the flavor. Fear not, to remedy this case of vapors fatigue you can take two approaches, switch to a new flavor or have a flavor rotation. I personally think that having a vaping rotation is the best method. When I first started vaping all I vaped was Cinnamon Roll. Eventually, I could not taste the flavor anymore. My olfactory senses had adapted. I then started rotating between 4 flavors and now I have no problems tasting Cinnamon Roll. You can also to take the approach of just switching flavors, i.e. switching from Cinnamon Roll to Butterscotch. I would recommend changing your flavors up significantly if choose this method. For example if you usually vape Cinnamon Roll and cannot taste the flavor anymore I would recommended trying to vape one of our other desert flavors like Butterscotch or Strawberry Shortcake instead of trying to vape something similar to Cinnamon Roll like Sticky Bun.
> 
> Still having issues with vapors fatigue. Well, a trick commonly employed by wine tasters and perfume mixologists is to *inhale fresh coffee grounds. Coffee interacts with specific chemicals in the olfaction sensors and will in turn cause your olfactory senses to reset*. So put down that e-cig, *smell some coffee grounds and or have a cup of coffee.*
> 
> Fellow vapers have also reported that vaping flavors like mint, menthol and cinnamon work well as olfactory cleansers. You can also keep a bottle of unflavored e juice to vape when experiencing fatigue. This will give your olfaction sensors time to reboot and you wont be wasting flavored e juice.
> 
> Another thing to touch on briefly is allowing your e juices to fully steep. Most e-juices will taste best after 3 to 4 weeks of steeping. This allows the flavor to fully develop and mix with the nicotine. Sometimes fresh juice will have little to no taste, so it may not be you it may actually be your e juice!
> 
> If you have tried all the above the remedies and you are still suffering from vapors fatigue, it may not hurt to think about either adding extra flavor shots and or changing your blend. Remember that PG carries the flavor and VG dampens it. Sometimes a small change like adding an extra flavor shot or changing from 50%PG / 50%VG blend to a 65%PG / 35%VG blend can make quite a difference.
> 
> Do you have any cures you have discovered for vapors fatigue? Any flavors that are amazing palate cleansers. Thought of a better term then vapors fatigue? Comment and share below.
> 
> Live, long and vape on.
> 
> http://www.mtbakervapor.net/vapors-tongue-vapors-fatigue/


Do what most "tasters" do eat cream crackers drink beer and clean that tongue with a brush and you should be good to go again. if its an olfactory issue you will need time for your nose to stop registering the smell as a passive smell it should ignore.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO

Bread rabbit said:


> Do what most "tasters" do eat cream crackers drink beer and clean that tongue with a brush and you should be good to go again. if its an olfactory issue you will need time for your nose to stop registering the smell as a passive smell it should ignore.


Suck on a coffee bean- easiest

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

_"creative content specialist" please it's e-liquid! I would rather e-liquid manufacturers sold their e-liquid at a more reasonable price rather than paying the wages of such pointless jobs._


----------

